# I.L.F.Adapter Plates are ready !!!!



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I got the test set in today...They are PERFECT!!!!! They were redisgned so that one set of plates work for both the Black Bear and the ProVantage, as well as all other Warfable risers! I am now accepting orders for these. They are $25.00 a set. Feel Free to contact me at anytime. If you have reserved a set, Please PM me with your mailing info and for further info. Thank you.

I have pics posted here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1161083


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Up, Up, and away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

Will you be making any adapters for the martin Jaguar T/D? Would be great to be able to put a set of ILF limbs on my Jag.

Thanks,

Newbwithabow


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I think that these may fit them...do you have a pic of the pocket along with the interior length and width of the pocket?


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

warped Arrow said:


> I think that these may fit them...do you have a pic of the pocket along with the interior length and width of the pocket?


Here's a picture I got from the forums here, it was taken by SandSquid. I hope you don't mind me using your picture SandSquid.

The pocket has a interior width of about 1 9/16" and a length of about 3 1/8"










Will the adapters fit? And what material(s) are the adapters made of? are they heavy or light?


Thank you,
Newbwithabow


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

the material that they are made from is a high strength aircraft alluminum. The measurments you gave me means that my plates are just a tad too big. too long by 1/8 abd too wide by 1/8. You might be able to grind/file them down to fit, but I cant promise nothing with the alignment or anything. Your call.


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks warped Arrow,

Your adapter looks great, if ever get enough confidence to modify them to fit my Jag, maybe I'll get a set.

Thank you,
newbwithabow


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I just got a message from my machinest. He will have the plates to me by Tues/Wend coming. As soon as I get them in I will ship. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

You realize that if you can make these for the Jaguar, you'll be a hero to a lot of people!
Steve


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Working on it,


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

WOOT!!!!, if you make them for the Martin Jaguar Take/Down put me on the list for a set.

Thanks,
newbwithabow


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I would like to inform everyone of a price change on my plates. Starting today, 
3/18/10, they will now be $35.00 a set. I am having to do this to offset shipping and postal materials cost. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. Also, this is for new orders only. All previous orders will be honored at the original price.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well worth the price. Got a warfable riser? Turn it into a heck of a recurve riser for $35. No brainer. :thumbs_up


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

bump!!


----------



## hairytreerat (Dec 20, 2008)

Is there a list of older compound risers that are warf-able..? Thanks.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is a list of the curently known Warfable Risers. There may be more, these are just the ones that I know of. My plates should fit most, if not all of them with minor, if any, modifications.

Bear Archery
Black Bear
Black Panther
Kodiak Mag


Hoyt USA
GameGetter
GameGetter II
Impala
Pro Medalist
Pro Vantage
Raider
Ram Hunter
Rambo
Rambo
Spectra
TD3

Others
Ben Pearson Spoiler
Jennings Black Lightning
Martin Prowler
Proline Typhoon


----------



## landrylm (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/contest.asp

Thought this item might qualify for the contest. I'm sure guys on here could help to drum up support for you as well.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I dunno if it would qualify for any of the catagories. I have an item in the contest as it is, the 2 Fletched Hunter Arrows. I might contact 3 Rivers and see if my plates would be allowed. Thank you.

Also, I got 10 sets ready to ship.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

As of right now I will not be taken anymore orders untill after 06/01/2010. Thank you for you patience.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Just a fast note.....Once i start taking orders again, 06/01/2010, I will als have adapter plates for the Martin Jaguar available!!! Same price, $30.00 shipped.


----------



## fastom (Mar 24, 2010)

Warp, have you already done some ILF plates for gamemaster? That should be quite easy to warf, sould you sell it? Thanks to post me also directly to florence_business @ hotmail.com


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

maybe this is what I should do with that old Bear compound I have...


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

fastom, I only make 2 sizes of plates at this time. Ones that fit the Bear, and ones that fit the martim. I will PM you the measurements of both to see if one would work for your application.

redbaronx, its not to late to get in on this next order....no payments have been recieveved, and I have to wait for payment in full before I send in the order to my machinest.

Guys, this is the fastest eaiest way to give life to that old compound you have. Any questions, feel free to PM me, or search for my other threads and see if it has been answered there.

WA


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is the current list of orders so far:

1. Flyrod10 - 1 Bear
2. GBG - 1 Bear
3. caveman741 - 1 Martin
4. SCS - 1 Martin 
5. caknives - 2 Bear 
6. GBG - 1 Bear
7. newbwithabow - 1 Martin


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Do you still make these? i would like a set of martin plates


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

its a 3 year old thread but if WA is still out there I am intrested too.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Sorry to report guys, that Del passed away suddenly in Sept. of 2011--he was only 39.


----------

